# What should I pay for a Toyota KS-901?



## DonnaW1955 (Nov 30, 2014)

It seems to have everything with it, has an Intarsia and Lace carriage and it looks in pristine condition. A table is included, but it says take it or leave it.


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

Just a note to say that it is more difficult to get spares for Toyota machines so you need to bear that in mind


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I think the Toyota KS-901 is as good as any Brother punchcard machine 860-890 models), maybe with the ribber even better. But I have noticed they sell for very cheap on eBay. I think it's hard to find spare parts and needles. The machine alone maybe $200, with ribber and accessories $400, but if you are patient you might find cheaper deals.


----------



## DonnaW1955 (Nov 30, 2014)

She is asking $250 cash and carry. She did tell me she bought the KM 5 years ago and never learned to use it. I think I am going to wait and see what shows up, I would hate to buy a machine and find it needs parts and I can't get them. Thank you


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Is $250 for machine only or is a ribber included? The lace carriage belongs to the machine. Don't know if the normal carriage does intarsia or there is a special one for it.
Right now there is no cheap Toyota 901 on eBay, only two expensive ones. But I have seen several cheap ones before.


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Take it. I love my Toyotas. Needles can still be found. If you need some for yours, let me know.

I use Brother branded replacement brushes and wheels on my K carriage, just reuse the original Toyota screws. Sponge bars can be obtained, either refills from Spongebar.com or complete bars from other sources.

It is a punchcard machine, but I've never had a problem with the card readers, I own a 901/501 set and two 950/506 sets. One 950 has needle select problems, but I use it for circular sock making. I have made many happy pairs of circular knit socks on my machines.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very Pretty Machine in your avatar Meg.
Do you enjoy knitting with Toyotas exceptional Simulknit technique?


----------



## skitt53 (Dec 30, 2014)

I agree, take it. I love my Toyota KS950 and wouldn't trade it for anything. It's a workhorse and very smooth, and I have no problem finding parts, attachments, accessories for it (they're mostly all interchangeable with the KS901). A few years ago I paid nearly $1000 for the whole setup including ribber and stand. If it's in good shape, that's a bargain.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

The 901 has a separate Intarsia carriage.


----------



## CindyLindy (May 13, 2014)

Thats what I paid for my 901, complete with ribber, 2 lace carriages, the knit radar and a linker. I haven't had a chance to use it yet, but I was also warned about not being able to get spare parts. So, I bought a 2nd machine (for $100), and now have spare everything! I can't wait to use it, although I have been spoiled with the studio lace carriage, and I bought the Toyota primarily for Lace work. The lady I bought it from said it was the best machine she had, and she had over 20 machines!!! Go for it!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

If you buy the Toyota and acquire a compatible later model ribbing attachment, you'll be able to knit float less fair isle with it's unique to Toyota Simulknit Technique


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

For that price you can afford the 901 and all the accessories that come with it. You will need a new sponge bar and if the patterning works you will have a very good machine. Since you are getting the ribber with it, you can't beat the price. Needles and sponge bars are still available.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

If you have to learn to use a knitting machine, it is as good as anything and at good price point. It is a standard gauge and knits sock yarn ( fingering).
Make sure you get all the manuals.


----------

